# Help/Advice Please - Straggly feathers



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi! Just after some advice. I have a pet budgie who seems to be always moulting and looks a bit straggly sometimes. She is still eating and drinking normally, nothing has changed there and she demolishes any greens that I put in the cage. But she still tends to look like this majority of the time. Every now and then she becomes less fluffy aswell. Other than thay she seems perfectly healthy and talks all the time during the day. Any advice or ideas would be appreciated.

This is a pet budgie, not a breeder. I have asked around and everyone seems to tell me its French Moult but from what I have read and seen, I'm not 100% convinced

She can fly perfectly fine and has all primary feathers. She also doesn't have any bald/raw areas. She is perfectly fine apart from looking straggly like the photos.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

She does look unusual doesn’t she.
I’m not experienced in this area at all so may be completely wrong, but I agree that she doesn’t look typically French moult, though FM can have very variable severity, often dependant on what age the bird became infected.

It appears from those photos that her underlying downy feathers are longer than normal. Are they? Or are those feathers lose and just not yet fallen?
I wonder if she’s related to some exhibition type budgies that are bred for ‘unusual’ feather types. Maybe it’s just a random mutation fluke unique to her :dunno:
Great to hear that she’s acting, eating and flying healthy.

Maybe other members will have come across similar birds. They may have additional questions to help gain a fuller picture.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry I can't provide any input but I agree it's possible she has a mutation that just makes her feathers look odd. Also, it may just be the lighting, but in the last picture, she looks like a he. If you post some more front on pictures in natural lighting then I can confirm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Welcome back to the forum.

I've combined your original User ID into this one.
Members are allowed to have only one User ID on this forum. 

Zazu does look as though she has some sort of unique problem with her feathers but is a beautiful little budgie none-the-less!
It's great to hear she doesn't have any bald or raw areas and seems to be healthy.

I have to agree with IHeartPieds.
Zazu's cere looks like it is a smooth translucent pinkish-purple color in the third picture which would indicate she is actually a male budgie. 

Have you taken her to an Avian Vet to get a proper diagnosis on the issue with the feathers?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...6-feathers-window-into-your-birds-health.html*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

She kind of looks like a silky chicken with the way her feathers are! I wonder if budgies have a similar mutation that can cause that silky variation?


----------



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

Its really strange isn't it? We are going to try keeping up nutrients with lots of fresh fruit and veges and we will let you know how we get on. 

Unfortunately an avian vet isn't an option for us as there isn't one anywhere near where we live.


----------



## SueMK (May 2, 2010)

I think he is rather lovely


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

As different mutations in animals show up, I tend to think this is like some of the weird mutations found in certain breeds of chickens (as mentioned above) i.e. silky or frizzle, a feather mutation. Don't know for sure if this is in any way related to french molt, but if he's other wise healthy, he is definitely unique.


----------



## aleynacelebi (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow he is beautiful! Are those his feathers that are very long or his down feathers? And has he looked like this since you bought him or is it just his new feathers that are growing in very long? If it were me, I would contact the breeder I got Zazu from and ask about his parents' mutations. Either way, he is just adorable!


----------



## slavik0627 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, it is definitely feather disease that could be genetically inherited from the parents.
It doesn't look like French Moult, because with the French Moult, birdie is loosing non stop flights and tail feathers, where feathers of yours looks just fine. 
If your birdie is moulting again and again I would think its a more related to the Feather Duster disease type but in very low "dosage," because birdies with that disease are moulting non stop and have extended feathers all over the body.


----------

